# Anyone have rotator cuff injuries and surgery?



## getbig1974 (Oct 28, 2015)

So needed some advice here I think I finally did some damage 20 years lifting and it was bound to happen so at first thought it was minor bursitis and got a cortisone shot in the shoulder but still having lots of pain can only lift at around 75% and hurts.. I believe it is called the suprasinatus or subscapularis and Im going in for the 3D MRI to confirm my suspicions i think I may have a tear and all I have read says you need to get surgery.  Has anyone had rotor cuff surgery how was the outcome, recovery time, is it arthroscopic and could when can you start lifting again? what percentage will I regain my strength and power and all that. Im on a cycle right now so Ill have to drop down to a cruise and then wait Any advice would be great...


----------



## Usobobby (Jan 30, 2016)

Complete tear of the supraspinatus...100% no doubter...this was July 2013. Arthro surgery several days after injury. For me the frustration of being hurt and out from work for six months, was worse than any pain I suffered. Post surgery I was back in the gym the following month, working other muscle groups and doing my post op therapy excercises for my shoulder. I would say it took around 6-8 months to be pain free, and pushing respectable weight. Today, I'm back on cycle after a few years off. Still pain free, but for me, bench sets at 315+ or heavy military presses just don't appeal anymore...maybe cause I'm older, but it could just be a mental thing...don't wanna get hurt again...get it fixed


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 30, 2016)

About 13 years ago I had my rc tear.  I don't know to what extent but it was while I was on cycle and the biggest and strongest of my life. I didn't goto a doc and never have and that's just me deciding to rehab it as much as I could and live with the consequences. I will say, I am limited by it, but not really a great deal. I'm at 75-85% recovery, and I am OK with that, but I also accept that I just will never be as strong as before and that I have a ceiling on lifts. I've had to completely forego flat benching within the past year due to this problem. That helps immensely. It's probably the single most aggravating excercise that I was doing. 

Your coarse of action depends, I would think, on your age and your goals. I chose to be limited. And that, of course, is a highly personal choice. Again, I know my limits and pretty much operate while heavy lifting right at that threshold. Whether or not you would be happy with such a choice is your call and only your call. 

Best of luck...


----------



## custom creation (Jan 30, 2016)

My last compitition was in 2006 due to a 2.5 inch labrum tear. Up until that point I thought I was having cuff issues. No, it was severe arthritis in both shoulders. 7.5 hours in surgery and I'm feeling pretty good. I'm pushing heavy weight again.

Bear


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have bi lateral RC tears. First one was my left, which I let go for about a year before electing to have the surgery. Mostly due to the six month recovery time. I had it operated on in 2014. The Ortho. told me it was one of the worst shoulders he had ever seen and the only reason he even attempted the surgery was due to my lifestyle. Needless to say the surgery was a miserable failure. Wasn't anything left to attach. Said it was like trying to pull wet newspaper. He cleaned it out and that was that. Then in early 2015 I tore my right one. Pretty much the same diagnosis. So I tried a different Surgeon because my regular one refused to even try this time because he said it was useless. He was right. I had the operation anyway just because I figured I had nothing to loose really and if this other surgeon, who had a great rep, was willing to try maybe just maybe he could do something. Nope!!!! About a months recovery time for both but now I'm left with major limitations in movement in both arms. I'm told my only option for the future is reverse shoulder replacements for both but nobody will even consider doing that procedure until I'm in my mid sixties do to the unreliability and recovery time for it. They said the reason they won't do it for me earlier is because the procedure will most likely give out in two years in an active person and the recovery time is a year plus. So at this point its just a grin and bear it type thing. The pain can get pretty fucking intense at times. Worst is flat bench has always been my thing. Although I have no doubt it was part of the problem with both. Im at 205lbs now and off cycle and can still push 405lbs once at the end of my pyramid  but its just not worth the agony.  With all that being said if your surgeon says its fixable and its a new tear. Not a gradual one. And you can recupe for six months then go for it. Its better than struggling to scratch your head....AR....


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 21, 2016)

Get big, I too am and old school lifter 25 + years with both shoulders worked on.  find the right ORtho and get the work done. dont rush rehab! take it slow you will come back.  mine was april of 15 and i am up to 65 lb. dumbell presses now.  take recovery seriously if  you want to play in the iron pile for life.


----------

